# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما قال ابن باز عن قول الألباني : أن وضع اليدين على الصدر بعد الركوع بدعة ضلالة !

## العوضي

فإن قيل : قد ذكر الشيخ العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني في حاشية كتابه : ( صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ص ( 145 ) من الطبعة السادسة ما نصه : ( ولست أشك في أن وضع اليدين على الصدر في هذا القيام - يعني بذلك القيام بعد الركوع - بدعة ضلالة ؛ لأنه لم يرد مطلقا في شيء من أحاديث الصلاة وما أكثرها ولو كان له أصل لنقل إلينا ولو عن طريق واحد ويؤيده أن أحدا من السلف لم يفعله ولا ذكره أحد من أئمة الحديث فيما أعلم ) انتهى. والجواب عن ذلك أن يقال : قد ذكر أخونا العلامة الشيخ ناصر الدين في حاشية كتابه المذكور ما ذكر والجواب عنه من وجوه :

الأول : أن جزمه بأن وضع اليمنى على اليسرى في القيام بعد الركوع بدعة ضلالة خطأ ظاهر لم يسبقه إليه أحد فيما نعلم من أهل العلم وهو مخالف للأحاديث الصحيحة المتقدم ذكرها , ولست أشك في علمه وفضله وسعة اطلاعه وعنايته بالسنة زاده الله علما وتوفيقا ولكنه قد غلط في هذه المسألة غلطا بينا وكل عالم يؤخذ من قوله ويترك , كما قال الإمام مالك بن أنس رحمه الله : ( ما منا إلا راد ومردود عليه إلا صاحب هذا القبر ) يعني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وهكذا قال أهل العلم قبله وبعده , وليس ذلك يغض من أقدارهم , ولا يحط من منازلهم , بل هم في ذلك بين أجر وأجرين , كما صحت بذلك السنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حكم المجتهد إن أصاب فله أجران وإن أخطأ فله أجر.

الوجه الثاني : أن من تأمل الأحاديث السالفة حديث سهل وحديث وائل بن حجر وغيرهما اتضح له دلالتها على شرعية وضع اليمنى على اليسرى في حال القيام في الصلاة قبل الركوع وبعده لأنه لم يذكر فيها تفصيل والأصل عدمه ولأن في حديث سهل الأمر بوضع اليمنى على ذراع اليسرى في الصلاة ولم يبين محله من الصلاة , فإذا تأملنا ما ورد في ذلك اتضح لنا : أن السنة في الصلاة وضع اليدين في حال الركوع على الركبتين , وفي حال السجود على الأرض , وفي حال الجلوس على الفخذين والركبتين , فلم يبق إلا حال القيام فعلم أنها المرادة في حديث سهل وهذا واضح جدا.
أما حديث وائل ففيه التصريح من وائل رضي الله عنه بأنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبض بيمينه على شماله إذا كان قائما في الصلاة خرجه النسائي بإسناد صحيح , وهذا اللفظ من وائل يشمل القيامين بلا شك ومن فرق بينهما فعليه الدليل وقد سبقت الإشارة إلى ذلك في أول هذا المقال.
الوجه الثالث : أن العلماء ذكروا أن من الحكمة في وضع اليمين على الشمال أنه أقرب إلى الخشوع والتذلل وأبعد عن العبث كما سبق في كلام الحافظ ابن حجر , وهذا المعنى مطلوب للمصلي قبل الركوع وبعده فلا يجوز أن يفرق بين الحالين إلا بنص ثابت يجب المصير إليه.

أما قول أخينا العلامة : ( إنه لم يرد مطلقا في شيء من أحاديث الصلاة وما أكثرها ولو كان له أصل لنقل إلينا ولو عن طريق واحد ) فجوابه أن يقال : ليس الأمر كذلك بل قد ورد ما يدل عليه من حديث سهل ووائل وغيرهما كما تقدم , وعلى من أخرج القيام بعد الركوع من مدلولها الدليل الصحيح المبين لذلك , وأما قوله وفقه الله : ( ويؤيده أن أحدا من السلف لم يفعله ولا ذكره أحد من أئمة الحديث فيما أعلم ) فجوابه أن يقال : هذا غريب جدا , وما الذي يدلنا على أن أحدا من السلف لم يفعله , بل الصواب أن ذلك دليل على أنهم كانوا يقبضون في حال القيام بعد الركوع , ولو فعلوا خلاف ذلك لنقل ؛ لأن الأحاديث السالفة تدل على شرعية القبض حال القيام في الصلاة سواء كان قبل الركوع أو بعده , وهو مقتضى ترجمة الإمام البخاري رحمه الله التي ذكرناها في أول هذا المقال , كما أن ذلك هو مقتضى كلام الحافظ ابن حجر عليها , ولو أن أحدا من السلف فعل خلاف ذلك لنقل إلينا , وأكبر من ذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ينقل عنه أنه أرسل يديه حال قيامه من الركوع ولو فعل ذلك لنقل إلينا كما نقل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ما هو دون ذلك من أقواله وأفعاله عليه الصلاة والسلام , وسبق في كلام ابن عبد البر رحمه الله أنه لم ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خلاف القبض , وأقره الحافظ ولا نعلم عن غيره خلافه , فاتضح بما ذكرنا أن ما قاله أخونا فضيلة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين في هذه المسألة حجة عليه لا له عند التأمل والنظر ومراعاة القواعد المتبعة عند أهل العلم , فالله يغفر لنا وله ويعاملنا جميعا بعفوه , ولعله بعد اطلاعه على ما ذكرنا في هذه الكلمة يتضح له الحق فيرجع إليه , فإن الحق ضالة المؤمن متى وجدها أخذها وهو بحمد الله ممن ينشد الحق ويسعى إليه ويبذل جهوده الكثيرة في إيضاحه والدعوة إليه.
http://www.iislamqa.com/paging_fataw...=3666&tid=5252

وما بعده

----------


## فريد المرادي

جزاكم الله خيراً و رحمة شيخ الإسلام ابن باز رحمة واسعة الذي رد بعلمه الغزير و أنصف بحلمه الكبير ...

----------


## الخلال

ألا ترون أنَّ كلام الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله في غير المسألة التي يتكلم عنها الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ؟؟

----------


## بومحمد العبيدلي

> ألا ترون أنَّ كلام الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله في غير المسألة التي يتكلم عنها الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ؟؟


لا يا أخي بل رد الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله على الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله ردا وافيا وزيادة 
فهو رحمه الله جاوب على النقطة المطلوبة ونقاط كثيرة فراجع بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اخي الكريم الخلال وفقك الله
 اصل المسالة قول العلامة الألباني يرحمه الله : أن وضع اليدين على الصدر بعد الركوع بدعة ضلالة ! 
الشيخ العلامة ا بن باز رحمه الله جاوب على النقطة المطلوبة وانظر الى جميل رده على الشيخ العلامة الالباني رحمه الله لله 
فراجع بارك الله فيك

----------

